
Bodies of Swiss couple missing for 75 years found on glacier - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jul/18/bodies-of-swiss-couple-missing-for-75-years-found-on-glacier
======
mariuolo
Haven't you read the papers during the last month?

